# 'BRYN'



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Everytime i turn the telly onto ITV, he is there! No i dont wanna buy your fucking album, you big fat Welsh twat.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm pleased to say I have absolutely no idea who you're talking about.

Let's hope it stays that way ;D


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nor me ???


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Nope, me neither ???.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Nor me, I suppose thats one of the things you have to put up with living close to Wales Kev


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Everytime i turn the telly onto ITV, he is there! No i dont wanna buy your fucking album, you big fat Welsh twat.


Now, now, there's no need to be rude! 
Because you are jealous cos he can sing Sweet Chariot better than you!!! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Everytime i turn the telly onto ITV, he is there! No i dont wanna buy your fucking album, you big fat Welsh twat.


Yes but doesn't he have nice hair? 

"Theres lovely Boyo."

But OK, there's the diving plane scenario and one parachute left. Daniel O Donner's on board with Bryn. Who gets the chute?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I take it this isn't the boyo you were on about? 

http://www.cgsystems.co.uk/bryn/index.htm


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> I take it this isn't the boyo you were on about?
> 
> http://www.cgsystems.co.uk/bryn/index.htm Â


Just don't ask him to do anything that requires counting skills (he has put his age as 20 and 22 within just a few lines of each other and that's with his birthday also on the site to help him figure it out :).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I take it this isn't the boyo you were on about?
> 
> http://www.cgsystems.co.uk/bryn/index.htm Â


Rent boy?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Rent boy?


That works really well reading off the line just under your avatar Gary.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Rent boy?


you read my mind


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Everytime i turn the telly onto ITV, he is there! No i dont wanna buy your fucking album, you big fat Welsh twat.


Your always moaning about the tele these days KMP : you watch too much of it Mr , maybe you should take up [smiley=book2.gif] or [smiley=chef.gif] or [smiley=guitarist.gif] or you could become a [smiley=pimp2.gif] or maybe you should get a [smiley=gorgeous.gif] hehe


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Spirited rant KMP. Keep it up. ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Quality! Pisses me off too, bearded cock that he is!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

How funny is the web site? Hmmm, actor, thespian, or just young lad with a scary gallery section!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i got some hot dogs in bryn today very nice with mustard ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Quality! Pisses me off too, bearded cock that he is!


KMP doesn't have a beard.


----------

